# Rfa



## TheTomG (Jun 25, 2013)

Had a nice chat with the director (John Alan Simon) of the movie last night who approved these mods I made to the default black and white logo.

















If anyone else is backing the movie (and I hope SOMEONE is out of the PKD fans here), feel free to use them.

Waiting for his feedback on a fan made trailer I assembled out of the existing content out there, to see if we can get that into a state where I can post it too.

Radio Free Albemuth - for audiences seeking sci-fi with political and philosophical substance (Richard Kuipers, Variety)


----------



## End of Time (May 17, 2014)

Has this movie been released yet?


----------

